

Diesel Cam Brings Facebook to the Fitting Room - biggitybones
http://www.allfacebook.com/2010/05/diesel-cam-brings-facebook-to-the-fitting-room/

======
anigbrowl
What could possibly go wrong with cameras in fitting rooms and instant
transmission to the internet?

